# UMTS und puTTy?



## cille (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
da ich bei der Bundeswehr bin, habe ich jetzt einen UMTS Internet Stick von Vodafone. Ich möchte mein ROOT Server warten, aber ich bekomme keine Connection mit meinem UMTS Stick.
Ich versuche mittels SSH mit puTTy eine verbinung aufzubauen.

Gibt es Einstellungsmöglichkeiten die ich machen muss (Serverseitig oder aber auch puTTy{Client} seitig) ?

Oder kann ich dies irgendwie ausweichen und auf ein anderes Programm mit der ich eine SSH verbindung aufbaue?

Ich benutze XP, Win7RC.

Sonnige Grüße,
cille

EDIT:
Ich habe mitbekommen, dass die UMTS Sticks über nen Proxy laufen ist das richtig?

PS: Danke im Voraus


----------



## zeroize (10. Juni 2009)

Da Vodafone einen Proxy benutzt, wirst du bestimmte Ports nicht nutzen können.
Ich würde mal folgende Konstellation ausprobieren:

- Stell dein SSH-Dienst auf dem Server zusätzlich auf Ports 443 (SSL) (nur wenn du diesem Port nicht für https auf dem Server nutzt!)
- Benutz in Putty den Proxy (unter Proxyeinstellungen) und als Port halt 443 -> da hier sowieso nur verschlüsselte Verbindungen drüber gehen, werden sie diesen Port nicht blockieren.
- Wenn du über deinen Server weitersurfen willst kannst du in Putty auch noch einen dynamischen Tunnel aufbauen lassen, worüber du dann socks-Verbindungen aufbauen kannst - sehr schön für VOIP


----------



## cille (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
dies werde ich am Freitag gleich mal ausprobieren.

Ich danke Ihnen.

Ich werde mich dann nochmals am Montag melden.

Sonnige Grüße,
cille


----------

